# [SOLVED] Error 1603



## KNRover (Oct 12, 2008)

Just tried to install the latest version of Google Earth, but install fails. Pops up a message about "error 1603". Have tried several things, including disabling Avast before installing and trying Safe Mode. Still doesn't work.

What does the error mean and how do you fix it?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Error 1603*

You need to take ownership of the file. Find it and see the links below.
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753659.aspx
ALSO: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753024.aspx


----------



## KNRover (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Error 1603*



Corday said:


> You need to take ownership of the file. Find it and see the links below.
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753659.aspx
> ALSO: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753024.aspx


Looked up the first link. Only owners listed are me -- twice, once as "Administrators (Donald-PC/Administrators)" and again as "Don (Donald-PC/Donald". It was on the "Administrators...", so switched to the "Don..." and rebooted. Tried installing again. Same error.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Error 1603*

Did you find and attempt taking ownership of the Google Earth file?


----------



## KNRover (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Error 1603*



Corday said:


> Did you find and attempt taking ownership of the Google Earth file?


Unless I am not understanding "take ownership", yes. As I say, the owners listed were "*Administrators (Donald-PC/Administrators)*" and "*Don (Donald-PC/Donald*". The ownership was on "Administrators. . ." so I edited it and changed to "Don. . ."

Incidentally, I've had Google Earth for at least a decade and have NEVER had a problem updating it. Why does it not work after 10 years of simply updating the program???


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Error 1603*

I'm tempted to say uninstall and install, but don't want to recommend that if the old version is working.


----------



## KNRover (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Error 1603*



Corday said:


> I'm tempted to say uninstall and install, but don't want to recommend that if the old version is working.


Well, I, too, thought exactly as you did, so I'm not going to uninstall the old version for fear that I can't install the current version.

This is a puzzlement to me. I've had a home computer since 1984 and have NEVER seen this error message. And the business about "taking ownership" is a first for ANYTHING! 

I'm just going to let sleeping dogs lie and continue using the version I have until Google sorts out the problem (assuming they even know there's a problem).


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Error 1603*

Hi, this is google having fun at MS they create a uac prompt and you the user must right click on the executable (google earth) and select "run as administrator" this will remove the 1603 error.


----------



## KNRover (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Error 1603*



jenae said:


> Hi, this is google having fun at MS they create a uac prompt and you the user must right click on the executable (google earth) and select "run as administrator" this will remove the 1603 error.


Tried that. Still get the error.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Error 1603*

Hi, Google has some ideas https://support.google.com/earth/answer/21955?hl=en-GB


----------



## KNRover (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Error 1603*



joeten said:


> Hi, Google has some ideas https://support.google.com/earth/answer/21955?hl=en-GB


I have solved the problem. Unbeknowst to me, someone on another forum told me that GE Pro is now "100% FREE", per the stamp on the site, and that I should try installing that. I went to the site, downloaded the file, and it installed without a hitch. So I now have GE Pro on both computers.

Thanks to all who responded to the thread.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted.


----------

